# How long can my bacon rest in the fridge before smoking



## mattyoc20 (Jun 10, 2014)

So I had a 14lbs  pork belly in pops brine for 16 days.  I took it out and let it set in the fridge for a week uncovered.  I wanted to pull it out a couple days ago but to be honest....i forgot it was in there.  The top has a nice pellicle (spelling?) but the bottom is kind of slimy.  I had it in a mini fridge sitting on a cookie rack (to let air get underneath) and that on a plate.  Is it still good?  I have it setting out back right now with a fan on it.  Just want to make sure the bacon isn't ruined.  I'm 3 weeks vested now and would hate to back out.  Plus, im out of bacon!!!!!  Thanks for the help


----------



## dave17a (Jun 10, 2014)

mattyoc20 said:


> So I had a 14lbs  pork belly in pops brine for 16 days.  I took it out and let it set in the fridge for a week uncovered.  I wanted to pull it out a couple days ago but to be honest....i forgot it was in there.  The top has a nice pellicle (spelling?) but the bottom is kind of slimy.  I had it in a mini fridge sitting on a cookie rack (to let air get underneath) and that on a plate.  Is it still good?  I have it setting out back right now with a fan on it.  Just want to make sure the bacon isn't ruined.  I'm 3 weeks vested now and would hate to back out.  Plus, im out of bacon!!!!!  Thanks for the help


Seems like 16 days is too long for one, but souldn't hurt and a week setting too long for me. Any green at all, GOODBYE! Cut through it or something and smell. Sounds nasty to me. Fridge is dedicated and not opened? It cannot be obove 40* in there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2014)

Let your nose be the judge. If it smell rotten, it is. You can also fry a slice to taste for off flavor. The meat is cured and should be ok but, you will know soon enough...JJ


----------



## mattyoc20 (Jun 10, 2014)

The fridge is dedicated strictly for the bacon.  It doesn't smell.  You say 16 days is to long for the cure.  Is that just personal preference? Or does it do something to the bacon?  Thanks for the help


----------



## dave17a (Jun 11, 2014)

Just never did over ten days. I'm basically a novice, second year, and have just done the 7 day per inch rule + aday or so. Go with Jimmy J's advice. if it doesn't smell and test fry is good, smoker up and let us know.













002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## dave17a (Jun 13, 2014)

mattyoc20 said:


> The fridge is dedicated strictly for the bacon.  It doesn't smell.  You say 16 days is to long for the cure.  Is that just personal preference? Or does it do something to the bacon?  Thanks for the help


Well how are we smokin? I want a taste!


----------



## mattyoc20 (Jun 15, 2014)

Smoked half of it for about 12 hours and the other half for about 20 hours.  I've typically smoked my bacon for about 2o hours and i wanted to see what the difference was if i smoked it a bit less.  Right now it is resting in the fridge for a couple of days.  Probably will slice it Tuesday or so.  Thanks for all the help.  How long do you smoke yours for Dave?  You got some real nice color on that.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 17, 2014)

mattyoc20 said:


> Smoked half of it for about 12 hours and the other half for about 20 hours.  I've typically smoked my bacon for about 2o hours and i wanted to see what the difference was if i smoked it a bit less.  Right now it is resting in the fridge for a couple of days.  Probably will slice it Tuesday or so.  Thanks for all the help.  How long do you smoke yours for Dave?  You got some real nice color on that.


If I remember right it is 12 rest overnight and 12 again, mellow out in fridge for 3 days and pack. Didnot even slice it all, left a couple # chuncks for slicing later.. Hey! it is fun to give away, which i did first time and did not have alot left for us. LOL. Had some of them hint around for some, mostly takers and not givers.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 18, 2014)

mattyoc20 said:


> Smoked half of it for about 12 hours and the other half for about 20 hours.  I've typically smoked my bacon for about 2o hours and i wanted to see what the difference was if i smoked it a bit less.  Right now it is resting in the fridge for a couple of days.  Probably will slice it Tuesday or so.  Thanks for all the help.  How long do you smoke yours for Dave?  You got some real nice color on that.


I'm wating....


----------



## dave17a (Jun 20, 2014)

dave17a said:


> I'm wating....


Waiting


----------

